

Steganography - Camouflage for your encryption - Everlag
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography

======
squeakynick
Explanation with graphs and pictures
[http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/march12012/index.html](http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/march12012/index.html)

